# [MS Access] Suchformular erstellen



## SonicTTH (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier im Rahmen meines Praktikums eine Datenbank mit Access erstellt, in der Kundendaten gespeichert werden (allerdings ist dads nur eine Simulation zur Übung). Ich weiß mittlerweile wie ich parameterabfragen machen kann (Mit einzelnen Fenstern die der reihe nach aufpoppen und jeweils einzeln nach Vor und Nachname sowie Ort etc. fragen).

Was ich aber machen möchte ist ein Formular, das die Felder Name, Vorname, Straße, Ort, PLZ und Telefonnummer enthält in die man, je nachdem ob man die Daten hat oder nicht, etwas hineinschreibt, und dann (nach klicken eines Buttons oder so ähnlich) wird in einem anderen Formular der gesamte Datensatz ausgegeben, der gefunden wurde.

Kann mir bitte jemand von euch erklären wie das geht oder mir einen Link geben wo ich das in Erfahrung bringen kann? Ich habe bereits sehr lange gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden was zu meiner Vorstellung passt.

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus für jede Hilfe


----------



## Slizzzer (29. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Das hier vielleicht?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/windows-tutorials/146073-suchmaske-fuer-access-datenbank.html

Gruß
Ralf


----------

